# St. Mark's inshore variety pack...



## 1eyefishing (Jun 18, 2020)

I got down yesterday to meet a couple of guests and was able to get out on the water in the afternoon for a couple of bonus travel day fish…

My guests...




Me...
Waa
...waa
......waah.



We went back out today for the good variety pack. Fished the flats and oyster bars with shrimp and cut pinfish...
Came back in with trout, a couple black drum, snapper ( threw another one back that was probably legal before we realized it), a blac sea bass and a flounder.
 I had to leave a couple short reds behind...
These dudes don't get to the salt a lot and they had a really big time staying busy with these plus the trash fish...





Ready for tomorrow...


----------



## Dutch (Jun 18, 2020)

Nice mess of fish.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 18, 2020)

1eye you spend almost as much time in Fl as I do & I live here! 

Maybe y'all will wear 'em out tomorrow!


----------



## bany (Jun 19, 2020)

I’m sure them boys appreciate your expertise! Are they atleast cooking dinner????


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 19, 2020)

That's a stud trout 1eye!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## georgia_home (Jun 19, 2020)

Nice fish and someone has some serious filleting skills!


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 19, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1022728


My Granddaddy would say you could read a newspaper through that!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Batjack (Jun 20, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1022728


My vote for pic of the year!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 21, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1022630


A goodun, I should have texted you, I forgot you were going to St Mark's and not Pensacola, I was down for the day Friday in st marks with my dad.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 21, 2020)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> A goodun, I should have texted you, I forgot you were going to St Mark's and not Pensacola, I was down for the day Friday in st marks with my dad.



 Yes, I really didn't broadcast my intentions because I had two novice fellows going with me I had to fish.
 In further news, I've been knowing I'll have to ditch one of my fish damps soon and I think it will be Pensacola. Will probably move on in at Saint mark's.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 22, 2020)

Good of you to pass on the fishing knowledge.  Are they hooked on the salt bite now?  Question...what is that on the bow of your boat...cooler/seat?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 22, 2020)

You guessed right. It's an Engle bait cooler. A roto molded  cooler with two aerators attached to the top. Pretty sweet little unit. I was using it for a fish Box. I also use it for live shrimp box on my Jon boat.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 22, 2020)

Home again, home again...


----------



## Rabun (Jun 23, 2020)

Welcome back to your secondary home


----------



## Rhodes (Jun 23, 2020)

I like that mixed bag from day two. I'm curious about those mangos, did you catch those on the flats or oyster bars? I thought those were in deeper water?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2020)

Rhodes said:


> I like that mixed bag from day two. I'm curious about those mangos, did you catch those on the flats or oyster bars? I thought those were in deeper water?




I used to catch a fair amount of them around the Mexico Beach pier while flounder fishing.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 23, 2020)

Rhodes said:


> I like that mixed bag from day two. I'm curious about those mangos, did you catch those on the flats or oyster bars? I thought those were in deeper water?



 I usually catch them as bycatch around structure. In the st marks area there's very little on the grass flats except for a few rock piles here and there that are shallow. I think the most qualified structure is the deep banks of an oyster bar. 9' deep water next to a bar covered by 6" of water qualifies as structure. I have a couple spots like that where I have caught everything under the sun. Flounder, drum, reds, trout, tarpon, snaps, sheepshead, and even pompano...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 23, 2020)

bany said:


> I’m sure them boys appreciate your expertise! Are they atleast cooking dinner????



 Tally for the trip was 3 restaurant dinners, all the bait, all the ice, and all the fuel paid for!


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 23, 2020)

Rhodes said:


> I like that mixed bag from day two. I'm curious about those mangos, did you catch those on the flats or oyster bars? I thought those were in deeper water?


Just about every dock will hold them. And they'll all be 9 3/4"...
Unless I'm in Alabama, in which case they grow to 11 1/2".

As far as I know, the juveniles stay inshore, they head offshore at a certain point.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 23, 2020)

bassboy1 said:


> Just about every dock will hold them. And they'll all be 9 3/4"...
> Unless I'm in Alabama, in which case they grow to 11 1/2".
> 
> As far as I know, the juveniles stay inshore, they head offshore at a certain point.



Yep,  But ZERO docks to fish in St. Mark's.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Yep,  But ZERO docks to fish in St. Mark's.


Once you get past the Fort, there's not a dock in sight.. except the one at the Lighthouse ramp.. And it's usually in 3 ft of water or less.. And the no see um's will take you off... I caught my keeper on our last trip off of a bar in the mouth of 4mile on a shrimp.


----------



## Rabun (Jun 24, 2020)

We caught quite a few over wrecks this last week. They are much more shy than ARS...downsizing hook and flouro leader and using small livies was the ticket. Personally I prefer the meat of mangroves over ARS myself.


----------



## slow motion (Jun 30, 2020)

Just got back yesterday. I fished St. Marks Friday and Saturday. Decent trout bite with bsb, sharks, ladyfish, and even a small cobia (22"). Along with the sharks, hardheads, and sailcats. Fished the Panacea area Sunday. Mostly reds and sharks and watched a guy catch a nice tarpon. Started to hit you up 1eyefishing but wasn't sure if you were still around the area.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 30, 2020)

slow motion said:


> Just got back yesterday. I fished St. Marks Friday and Saturday. Decent trout bite with bsb, sharks, ladyfish, and even a small cobia (22"). Along with the sharks, hardheads, and sailcats. Fished the Panacea area Sunday. Mostly reds and sharks and watched a guy catch a nice tarpon. Started to hit you up 1eyefishing but wasn't sure if you were still around the area.



 Busy  busy, busy!
 I got home early last week from my last trip (this thread).My weekend was spent with my wife who is off work. Drove to Pensacola yesterday and folded that fish camp up. Towed my big fluffy trailer to Saint mark's today and I'm spending the night here tonight and towing my little trailer home tomorrow.
 Now that I've got the big one here, I'll be a lot more comfortable here and able to stay longer periods, plus very few trips from now on to Pensacola. Got one to Destin coming up, but I'll be here in St. Mark's a lot more than I I have been this Spring. 
Our paths will cross…


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 30, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Busy  busy, busy!
> I got home early last week from my last trip (this thread).My weekend was spent with my wife who is off work. Drove to Pensacola yesterday and folded that fish camp up. Towed my big fluffy trailer to Saint mark's today and I'm spending the night here tonight and towing my little trailer home tomorrow.
> Now that I've got the big one here, I'll be a lot more comfortable here and able to stay longer periods, plus very few trips from now on to Pensacola. Got one to Destin coming up, but I'll be here in St. Mark's a lot more than I I have been this Spring.
> Our paths will cross…


Why'd you get rid of P'cola?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 30, 2020)

bassboy1 said:


> Why'd you get rid of P'cola?



Pcola...
- 25 mins from the bait store/ramp...
- no accommodations/ expensive accommodations for friends...
- RV lot in a sorry part of town...
- 1 of my two fishing campers needs re -dedicating to mtns/hunting...

St.Marks...
- Shell Island= boat on the dock; camper, truck and trailer, bait, ice and boat gas on site...
-  Plenty of cheap accommodations on site for friends...
- Tiny town of 300 people were everybody knows everybody and trust everybody. Shell island hardly even uses keys for the rooms and cabins...
- Tired of paying for 3 RV lots....


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 30, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Pcola...
> - 25 mins from the bait store/ramp...
> - no accommodations/ expensive accommodations for friends...
> - RV lot in a sorry part of town...
> ...


Makes sense. Wife and I love the Pensacola area (planning to move down that way before long) and I think I prefer the fishing over there, so I was surprised to see you pick the big bend, but when you put it that way, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 1, 2020)

bassboy1 said:


> Makes sense. Wife and I love the Pensacola area (planning to move down that way before long) and I think I prefer the fishing over there, so I was surprised to see you pick the big bend, but when you put it that way, it makes perfect sense.



It was a tough decision for sure.
Two completely different fisheries/types of fishing. And I've caught a boatload of fish there. I'll miss the red snapper IN the bay and the miles of empty beaches for pompano and cobia fishing. Also schooling bull reds in the bay and good opportunities for night fishing...
I have a great fishing buddy there whose girlfriend just moved out of the house so I can stay with him in Gulf Breeze now. But he is considering moving back closer to family in North Carolina. We'll just have to see what happens.
My wife and I have been searching the panhandle for the right place for us also. She has a bunch of relatives around Pensacola and she is not too sure she wants to be that close to them...lol.  My sweet spot would be between Apalachicola and Panama City Beach. I LOVE that clear, clean water from St. Joe over to Pcola...


----------



## slow motion (Jul 1, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Tiny town of 300 people were everybody knows everybody and trust everybody.


One of the reasons I love Wakulla County. I've been to the 4th of July parade in Sopchoppy the last few years. Local politicians, old tractors, and always a few people with a prized chicken under their arm. It reminds me of my youth. I grew up with yard chickens and "coon" dogs in a house without A.C. and very little heat. As that great philosopher Mr. David Allen Coe put it "If that ain't country..." I think you all know the rest.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 1, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> My wife and I have been searching the panhandle for the right place for us also. She has a bunch of relatives around Pensacola and she is not too sure she wants to be that close to them...lol.  My sweet spot would be between Apalachicola and Panama City Beach. I LOVE that clear, clean water from St. Joe over to Pcola...



Port St. Joe area is about my favorite place on earth to visit, but we're both young and have quite a few working years left - that area isn't very conducive to that.  I think we've pretty much settled on Baldwin County, Al (Foley area).  We love P'cola, but Alabama has some advantages over Florida, and it's close enough to still get the benefit of P'cola bay.  

I tried my hardest to get a property just outside Foley bought last week, but someone else beat me to it.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 1, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> That's a stud trout 1eye!



25 1/2".
I should have weighed it...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 1, 2020)

24+"


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Jul 1, 2020)

Anybody catching any snapper outta St. Mark's?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 1, 2020)

I saw that one dude keep his 26' Pathfinder with the 300 on it there come in with a heckuva box.

From 40 miles out.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Jul 1, 2020)

You would think you could find some closer


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jul 1, 2020)

EastmanFireFighter said:


> You would think you could find some closer


It's hard to find 60+ft closer


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 1, 2020)

I've caught a bunch in 15' to 25' INSIDE Pensacola Bay!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 1, 2020)

edit:
 Up to 10 pounds.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 5, 2021)

Rhodes said:


> I like that mixed bag from day two. I'm curious about those mangos, did you catch those on the flats or oyster bars? I thought those were in deeper water?


I have caught some nice Mangrove Snapper in Dune Lakes, in the bays, and just about anywhere in saltwater.  The largest ones I have caught were caught when I was fishing for snook, you guessed it, in mangroves.


----------



## jdgator (Mar 10, 2021)

bassboy1 said:


> Port St. Joe area is about my favorite place on earth to visit, but we're both young and have quite a few working years left - that area isn't very conducive to that.  I think we've pretty much settled on Baldwin County, Al (Foley area).  We love P'cola, but Alabama has some advantages over Florida, and it's close enough to still get the benefit of P'cola bay.
> 
> I tried my hardest to get a property just outside Foley bought last week, but someone else beat me to it.




I live in Baldwin county. Specifically Fairhope. Prices are going crazy. My feeling is that you should stack cash until the next recession and then pick up a short sale. You have plenty of time to wait for a good deal.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 11, 2021)

jdgator said:


> I live in Baldwin county. Specifically Fairhope. Prices are going crazy. My feeling is that you should stack cash until the next recession and then pick up a short sale. You have plenty of time to wait for a good deal.


I tend to agree with that, and that was precisely the plan, until I made one crucial mistake - I didn't delete the zillow app.

Closing on a house tomorrow. The upshot is, here's the view from my front porch.


----------

